# Flatbottom boys jon boat bass tournament



## Flatbottom Boys (Jun 15, 2016)

FLATBOTTOM BOYS PRESENTS 
OPEN TEAM JON BOAT BASS TOURNAMENT 
Clarkhill lake @ Grays Creek ( white rock ) ramp. 
Saturday June 18th 
50 hp max 
1 oz per dead fish penalty 
5 fish - 12 " minimum 
Blastoff 6 am ( safe light ) 
Weigh in 12:30 pm ( sharp ) 
Places paid according to perticipants 
$50 per boat ( team ) of which $ 10 goes big fish pot 
More info call Jamey Jones - (706)-825-2864
Facebook  - Flatbottom Boys Bass Club


----------



## bsanders (Jun 15, 2016)

Sounds good


----------



## lunkerlargemouth (Jun 21, 2016)

*results*

what was the results for this tournament??


----------



## watermedic (Jun 22, 2016)

They are on the Facebook page


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 29, 2016)

just requested to join that group. looks like fun and would like to meet some other guys to do some fishing and maybe learn something about bass fishing the hill


----------



## lunkerlargemouth (Jul 1, 2016)

Can't seem to find this on face book any help?? May be interested in fishing with you all.  I have a Tracker with a 40hp does that qualify?


----------



## Beagler (Jul 1, 2016)

I can't find it either, search and searched.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 6, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/550782591765848/

hope that helps


----------



## Flatbottom Boys (Jul 9, 2016)

Go to facebook & on search bar search Flatbottom Boys Bass Club.  We would love to have you guys fish with us.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 24, 2016)

yesterday was fun! thanks for putting on the tournament and sorry i won't be at the tourney in Aug. the same day i have a meeting at the lake for the local retriever club.


----------

